# Other Animals > Other Pets >  What makes a snake go crazy?

## 1beataway

I have a Rosy Boa. I suddenly heard a noise and looked at the aquarium, and the snake was holding on, by his mouth, to the black rim at the top of the aquarium. He was twisting his body and i could see his face moving, almost like when he's swallowing a pinkie. After a moment he fell. I decided to feed him a pinkie, because it's actually past due, and he grabbed the pinkie and threw it. Then he just ignored it but lunged upwards a few times, and once at me.

Any ideas?

----------


## Tom

Hmm that is interesting. I have heard that those guys are very easy going. In other words I don't have a clue. Sorry

----------


## 1beataway

He usually really is. So it worries me. I accidently fell asleep last night when I didn't mean to, and so that means I need to go check if that mouse is still in the aquarium or not. :S I'm a bad owner.  :Frown:  I hope he ate it though.

----------


## Tropicok

Do you have a reptile vet in the area?   A snake does not do something like that without a reason.  Had you fed him anything else before the pinkie?  He may have a neurological disorder but a vet would need to diagnose it.    Good luck.

----------


## 1beataway

No good vets.  :Frown:  It was definitely something I've not seen him do before. But I missed the last feeding, so I'm not sure if that would have something to do with it. I tried feeding him the pinkie only after I saw him latched onto the black rim. I checked this morning and the pinkie was gone. He seems to be moving around normally today. I didn't want to disturb him since he had recently ate, but I'll try to look at him a little better later.

----------


## Kurt

I, too, have a rosy boa and I have never witnessed anything like you have described. The weirdest thing I haver seen is when my Mexican black kingsnake bit herself, then tried to constrict herself. I think in both cases it was a matter of the stomach over-riding the brain.

----------


## 1beataway

You have a rosy boa too? Awesome. What colour?

----------


## Kurt

Its a coastal rosy, so it has the messy stripes. It is bluish-gray with rusty stripes. And yours?

----------


## 1beataway

Is it a bluish-gray or is it green-with-more-blue-than-yellowish-gray?

Mine is pretty similar, though actually I would say greenish-gray with orangey-brown spots. The bottom looks like cookies and cream ice cream, so his name is Oreo.

I can't remember now, but I think the region it came from was Lake something.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kurt

I got mine from Petco. They are not too particular of where it came from. I was at least able to identify it down to subspecies, but not locale.

----------


## JeffX

I've never seen my Rosy Boa do that.  She's came at me a few times, but nothing that strange.  I'm thinking you might want to keep an eye on her and look for a vet if you can.

----------


## jake96

My kingsnake did the same thing kinda. It would try to bite me and it would not eat. The problem was that it couldn't hibranate. So I had to lower the temp. and not desturb it, except for feedings every month. Maybe your rosy boa is trying to do the same.

----------


## 1beataway

I've had no problems with my snake since then. I even held her for about an hour last night while having company over, and she was completely calm. Maybe she was just having a bad night. I do from time to time too. 

I keep calling her a she. I have no idea what she is. I am too chicken to probe. lol

----------

